# Would anyone like to support my weightloss journey/mentor me?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello!

I need to loose about half my body weight. I would like to do this in about 12-18 months.

I'm not starting just yet, but will hopefully in the next fortnight. I have a blog about this, and I'm on sparkpeople, but I've found it hard to use sparkpeople as often as I should. The site is good, but its a wee bit of a mess, and hard to get into. I'm mostly just addicted to this site and facebook.

My blog is here- Steph's Waist Management

Here are some of my progress pictures/weight goals- Steph's Waist Management: Trackers

I would like about 20 supporters. I need people that can offer useful advice, that are friendly, will email me, read my blog and leave comments, skype me and try to keep in touch every day/week. I don't like criticism, but I like suggestions, ideas, feedback etc.

I'm not interested in becoming a vegetarian or vegan, but I am willing to maybe eat that way 1-3 days a week.

I would be interested in corresponding with some people that have one or more of these traits-
-Have struggled with their own weight, but have lost at least 20% of it and kept it off
-Are in the process of losing weight
-Have a weightloss/maintance blog
-Are 5'8
-Are pear shaped
-Have some sort of fitness/health/weightloss/nutrition qualification
-Work at a gym or something
-Know lots about food/cooking etc
-Are willing to work out with me over skype or talk to me while I'm working out on skype (for example, I walk for an hour or so infront of the computer or we do a pilates youtube video together or something)
-Are willing to keep me accountable
-Can swop weight data with me (we share our measurements with each other)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice blog! 

Best of luck on your journey. I work in the weight loss industry, have a BS in Health Sciences, and completed 1/2 of a Masters in Nutrition (got bored, didn't finish, don't need it anyway). If you have questions about anything, please feel free to ask.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

*Me me me ..yes yes yes!!*

Have struggled with their own weight, but have lost at least 20% of it and kept it off
-Are in the process of losing weight - *Yes*..*have lost 30 since last August..still need to lose 20.* 
-Have a weightloss/maintance blog - *No..my blog is inside my head. I do have a blog though.*
-Are 5'8 - *Worse 5'3 haha*
-Are pear shaped - *Yes*
-Have some sort of fitness/health/weightloss/nutrition qualification - *My qualification is being active in something sport or fitness since I was 5*
-Work at a gym or something - *No I was a swim coach though for several years..so I really love to encourage others.** I played club soccer till I was 18 and just ran a half marathon in May on my own.*
-Know lots about food/cooking etc - *This is my issue..I have issues with settling down long enough to cook for myself.*
-Are willing to work out with me over skype or talk to me while I'm working out on skype (for example, I walk for an hour or so infront of the computer or we do a pilates youtube video together or something) *I do want to skype..but hard enough to keep my own schedule let alone someone elses. I could be your skype cheerleader though.*
-Are willing to keep me accountable - *Telling it like it is with charm since birth *
-Can swop weight data with me (we share our measurements with each other) *5'3 152lbs..I have measurements but haven't taken them lately*


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck to you. One "weird old tip" to losing weight (aren't you sick of hearing that from the weight loss industry?): Take care of yourself. There's a site called YouBeauty that has a series of quizzes to measure your "beauty" (less physical beauty, I think. The emphasis is on healthy hair, skin, nutrition, habits such as sleep, smoking, and whether you are doing your best to maximize your potential). I took one quiz about my eating habits and found that, in my daily diet, I'm missing a terrifying quantity of nutrients. I then looked up where I can find those nutrients in foods, and found that they are all in veggies, lean meats, fish, eggs, nuts, fruits, high fiber, whole wheat grains, healthy fats, etc. I find that sticking to this "regimen" makes me feel happier, and I don't have to eat less to maintain my weight. In fact, I eat more. I heard somebody say that a general rule of thumb is: If the food has lots of ingredients you can't pronounce, you should pass.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good Job!

I broke my leg skiing last winter, and have put on about 35 pounds myself since then. Unfortunately, I'm still not released to start working out on my own... but I did quit eating like I was training every day.

I like your blog. Can I give you a small bit of advice?

Start slower. You actually are not in that bad shape. But what you are doing is making a lifestyle change, not "going on a diet".

Before you do *anything* else, log everything you eat for the next 2 weeks. You can't fix a car if you don't know what's wrong with it, and you can't fix your diet until you figure out where it's broken. Most people really only eat a core of around a dozen different foods, and you might find out some of the things you are eating are OK and you can use them to build on.

Like milk. If I was in your shoes I'd start weight lifting. Milk is great for that. Lots and lots of protein that you need, but it's probably the sugars in it that's doing you in, so investigate low carb milk and low carb milk substitutes. Try sugar free almond milk.
Anyway, If I can help, just as.


----------

